# Changing clutch on Ford 3600



## Harvey_W (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm planning to change the clutch on my 3600 3cyl gas but I'm not sure where/how to disconnect the power steering linkages. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

From my I&T shop manual:
Disconnect the power steering pressure and return lines at the PS pump. 
Remove bolts & nuts from front radius rods. 
Remove nuts from drag links at spindle arms and then separate link from spindle arm. 

Don't forget to wedge the front axle on both sides so the engine doesn't flip 
over during the split. I use pieces of 1x4" pine board about 15" long driven under the axle between axle and bolster and wired into place. 

You really need to get an I&T FO-41 shop manual for your tractor. You can find these at tractor supply stores, various internet tractor parts suppliers, or on ebay. Cost about $30-$35.


----------

